# How do you hold your board?



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

what do you think the leash is for? hold the leash like walking a dog and pull it along. come on.


----------



## Rookie09 (Sep 5, 2012)

I usually hold it that way too and my gloves hold up fine. maybe you should get better gloves. another way to hold it if you're walking a little ways is horizontal behind your back with a binding on each side and hold it with both hands on the edge.


----------



## Rookie09 (Sep 5, 2012)

zk0ot said:


> what do you think the leash is for? hold the leash like walking a dog and pull it along. come on.


+1 hahaha that would be hilarious


----------



## djmisio85 (Jan 22, 2013)

Rookie09 said:


> I usually hold it that way too and my gloves hold up fine. maybe you should get better gloves. another way to hold it if you're walking a little ways is horizontal behind your back with a binding on each side and hold it with both hands on the edge.


Well, I just invested in some Burton AK Clutch gloves, with a leather palm, so I'm hoping they will hold up. My last pair of Oakley Revert Storms got decimated literally in a week of boarding/holding by the edge.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

as long as there is snow on the ground i like to drag it by a heelcup.


----------



## Rookie09 (Sep 5, 2012)

djmisio85 said:


> Well, I just invested in some Burton AK Clutch gloves, with a leather palm, so I'm hoping they will hold up. My last pair of Oakley Revert Storms got decimated literally in a week of boarding/holding by the edge.


True but it would be a shame to cut up a nice pair of gloves like that. My gloves are Dakine Cobras and they have leather palms so hopefully the leather will keep it intact. Just make sure you grip the board so its not sliding around.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

No 1 - there's no "way" to hold your board. You hold it however you want.

Normally, when i am holding my board and walking, i dont have my gloves on yet. So i grab it by the bindings and just carry it over my back. That way my hands dont get razor-edged and i can be distracted when i turn around and not be a walking stooge...... 

When i have my gloves on already... just grab it by the sides. Or bindings and drag it a little, or skate... 

No rules. No real set plan. If i could, i'd have a caddy


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

my board uses bindings to attach to me...works pretty well


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

You're doing it wrong.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

wrathfuldeity said:


> my board uses bindings to attach to me...works pretty well


Got a video of you riding your board from the parking lot to the resort?
I need to see how that is done.:icon_scratch:


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

do like all the kids, hold it by one end and just drag the other across the ice and asphalt


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

GreyDragon said:


> Got a video of you riding your board from the parking lot to the resort?
> I need to see how that is done.:icon_scratch:


...penguin walk? :dunno:








:cheeky4:


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

Snowboards can get really heavy so I like to have a friend take one end to help me out, then we go back for his. Team effort.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I drag that fucker like I'm dragging a three year old through the mall. It hits everything and is annoying as fuck.


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

GreyDragon said:


> Got a video of you riding your board from the parking lot to the resort?
> I need to see how that is done.:icon_scratch:


----------



## NoOtherOptions (Nov 28, 2011)

F1EA said:


> No 1 - there's no "way" to hold your board. You hold it however you want.
> 
> Normally, when i am holding my board and walking, i dont have my gloves on yet. So i grab it by the bindings and just carry it over my back. That way my hands dont get razor-edged and i can be distracted when i turn around and not be a walking stooge......
> 
> ...


Razor edged? WHo the hell hones their edges that much. They (the edges) arn't meant to be a weapon. 

I grip it by the edge. Because that's how 90% of people walking around tend to hold it. Just pack mentality I guess. Sometimes if it's not real crowded, I'll grab it by the bindings over my shoulders. In 5 years of riding I've ever sliced a glove up from grabbing it by the edge. It's not like its bouncing up and down and side to side. The edge shouldn't be cutting just by sitting on a glove. If so, you'd never be able to put it in a bag because it'd slice all your shit up.


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

In general this seems like such an odd question to me. Really aside from walking to and from the parking lot and the occasional break, how much time do you plan on holding your snowboard? What am I missing here?:huh:

Whatever you do though, don't hold it with your bare hands or you might get fiberglass itch.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

NoOtherOptions said:


> Razor edged? WHo the hell hones their edges that much. They (the edges) arn't meant to be a weapon.
> 
> I grip it by the edge. Because that's how 90% of people walking around tend to hold it. Just pack mentality I guess. Sometimes if it's not real crowded, I'll grab it by the bindings over my shoulders. In 5 years of riding I've ever sliced a glove up from grabbing it by the edge. It's not like its bouncing up and down and side to side. The edge shouldn't be cutting just by sitting on a glove. If so, you'd never be able to put it in a bag because it'd slice all your shit up.


Not the gloves... i said when i'm already wearing the gloves, i grab it by the edge.. like all you trendy kids. 

Also, it's not that my edges are that sharp, just that my hands are soft #justhowtheladieslikeit


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

I hold my board the same way I hold my myself, with two hands.


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

Between the butt cheeks...isn't that why they're there?


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

subbed, i have to see how this turns out


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

ShredLife said:


>


Rocker style, the girls will be flocking around that guy.


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

snowklinger said:


> as long as there is snow on the ground i like to drag it by a heelcup.


+1. The edges get more damage getting bonked on features/trees etc or in the lift line than any small amount of damage this causes


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

I just smack my palm on it hard enough to embed the fiberglass shards and then carry it with it stuck to my hand like spiderman. Nbd :dunno:


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

ShredLife said:


>


that must have been a kickstarter champion, jeezus


----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

Pff, I have people for that. Mostly Mexicans but they hate the cold, rehiring all the time is a bitch.

In all seriousness, haven't seen a thread like this since DCSnow or whatever his name was got banned.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

This thread should get it's own trick tip video.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

ShredLife said:


>


Be better if the strap had "pouches" fer my barleypops.


----------



## tradnwaves4snow (Nov 19, 2013)

heaps of options bro.
underarm








behind








drag it








sling on a strap








boombox it








hold it like a gun 








or get your dog to carry it


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

boombox it

I'm doing this from now on............just like the skiers.........every time I turn, I can smack someone in the head.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Wrong pic......the one on the shoulders.


----------



## 2hipp4u (Dec 24, 2010)

Need I say more.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Hahaha. This thread is hilarious. :thumbsup:

Dude. Just grab it bindings facing away and let the weight of the board rest on your forearm with the bindings and don't wrap your fingers all the way around the sidewall and edge. Be creative.


----------



## kaborkian (Feb 1, 2010)

I haste same struggle just last week. Good thing I found this article:

How to Carry a Snowboard by Paul Guardino | Sporting Life 360

But seriously? Buy better gloves?


----------



## djmisio85 (Jan 22, 2013)

mojo maestro said:


> Be better if the strap had "pouches" fer my barleypops.


Funny you should mention that, I just came across this yesterday

Double Barrel Beeracuda Cooler Sling | Burton Snowboards

Also good to see all the comedians contributing to this thread :thumbsup:


----------



## West Baden Iron (Jan 31, 2013)

I just carry mine on top of my head like those women I used to see on the cover of National Geographic.


----------



## areveruz (Jul 10, 2012)

With my teeth.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

a milf valet service

Skivalet


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

I let the husband carry it.

But seriously... get better gloves with reinforced palms (I carry my board with fingers wrapped arpund the always sharp edges and my mitts show no damage) or live with the wear and tear. Ask yourself the question: do you own items to serve _you_ or are you the slave of your items.


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

neni said:


> Ask yourself the question: do you own items to serve _you_ or are you the slave of your items.


----------



## tony10 (Jun 15, 2013)

just throw it like a javelin.. thats what i do at least


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

trapper said:


>


Aren't you not supposed to talk about..........


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

mojo maestro said:


> Aren't you not supposed to talk about..........


----------



## EastCoastChris (Feb 24, 2013)

I like to stick mine up my ass cheeks.


----------



## Clarion (Jan 6, 2011)

Burlesque Dancer Twerks To Beethoven, And It's As Amazing As It Sounds (Video) | Elite Daily


----------

